# Collinite 915??



## Rocks703 (Apr 1, 2008)

I see a lot of references to collinites 476 and 845, but not alot of talk about 915.
915 had good reviews on seller sites just wondered why it is not mentioned here so much?
I recently got myself a tin of 915 for £11 which i think is a bargain


----------



## Boothy (Aug 19, 2010)

I think the 476 has the max longevitY so that gets used a lot and the 845 is easy to apply etc so that probably gets used a lot too. I think 915 might get missed but plenty seem to use it, including me. Although having both 915 and 845 I've barely used anything other than the 845.


----------



## Tim186 (Oct 18, 2009)

I actually ordered 476 a while ago because of all the raving about it on here and because the shop didnt have it instock, they kindly gave me 915 instead at no extra charge. I think its an excellent wax for the money, it gives great protecion which lasts AT least 5 months, also gives a great shine on both light and dark colours. You certainly did get your self a bargin and i doubt you will be disappointed


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

You will find that 915 has the longer life span. 845 is nice to. All colly waxes are

Check this link for a good read.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=76435&highlight=biggest+wax+test

£11 is a bargin. Were you get that from?


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Rocks703 said:


> I see a lot of references to collinites 476 and 845, but not alot of talk about 915.
> 915 had good reviews on seller sites just wondered why it is not mentioned here so much?
> I recently got myself a tin of 915 for £11 which i think is a bargain


You have indeed gotten yourself a bargain, I don't have colli, but that would be the one I would purchase out of the 3 popular choices, can't beat a bit of carnauba :thumb:


----------



## nothelle (Apr 28, 2010)

915 will give you long durability and it'll darken your paint. Don't apply it during rainy season though, waterspot is this wax biggest enemy


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

nothelle said:


> 915 will give you long durability and it'll darken your paint. Don't apply it during rainy season though, waterspot is this wax biggest enemy


I seem to get water spots no matter what LSP I use. Wax or sealants.


----------



## Rocks703 (Apr 1, 2008)

I brought it from another forum where a guy had brought 3 tins and realised how long it lasts so decided to sell 2 of them.
Rainy season in the UK, isn't that all year round :lol:
Thanks for all the replies.


----------



## nothelle (Apr 28, 2010)

GSVHammer said:


> I seem to get water spots no matter what LSP I use. Wax or sealants.


915 gave me the most waterspot than any other LSPs...tight, round and lots of them... not bad if you're waterspot lover  But other than that I love this wax, best bang for the $$$, just don't use it during rainy season


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

I've got Megs 16 on at the moment, it's still going strong into it's 4th month, i don't seem to get water spot with this stuff.


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

pete5570 said:


> I've got Megs 16 on at the moment, it's still going strong into it's 4th month, i don't seem to get water spot with this stuff.


Rain up here must be dirtier than yours


----------



## Supermega (Nov 10, 2008)

I have both 915 and 476 I cant really tell the difference between two.. they are both superb!


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

theres not much difference between the two, the price is more higher than 476 plus 915 contains more carnauba content then 476.

Really 915 in my experience gives a slightly more wetter look, hard to judge, but i beleive the extra carnauba content helps when adding extra wax coats.

915 is collinites top of the ranch wax, worth every penny, others feel it looks better on dark coloured cars, but any shade of colour it works great.

The main thing about these waxes are, they offer great durability for the price.

Another one maybe considering is meguiars 16, can be brought for 11 pounds plus last ages, the tins massive.

For user special appeal, 915 ticks all the boxes.


----------

